# Dash board lights are off!



## dwldmo (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello All

I own a 2001 Nissan Altima with 75k miles on it. The dashboard back lights (odometer, a/c settings, gear shaft position) suddenly went off today
The interior lights located on the roof work fine. When I put the key in ignition, all the red check lights turn on, when I indicate, the green arrows turn on. Only the backlight for all internal displays seems to be off. Any ideas as to what might be causing this and if I can fix this myself?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

there is an adjustment knob for dash panel lights. are u sure you did not mess around with it. basically if you rotate it clockwise your dash lights will be bright. if counterclockwise your dash lights will be turned off.
check fuses.


----------



## mjr4189 (Dec 29, 2007)

check your tailights too.... if those are out as well then it is the fuse that controls the tail lights and the dash. i ahd that problem over and over when i installed my stereo. thats how i found out the fuse controls both


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

Had a similar problem at night. All my dashlights went out, I turned that dimmer wheel back and forth about 20 times till it came back on. Now I have it set a little off from full in case there was some corrosion or buildup on that spot. Happened to me about 2 years ago and it's been fine ever since.


----------

